# Official pup....nevermind BULLDOG/ttun game thread!!!!!!



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Today I will not refer to the pups as pups!!!!! Today we are all BULLDOG fans against those no good, yellow bellied skunk weasels from even further north then Columbus!!!!

I thought I would start this so no BULLDOG fan had to. Your welcome Rackmaster!

I know it's still early but I wanted my BULLDOG friends very comfortable leading up to the game. I thought this day would be historic with my Buckeyes getting ready to play the BULLDOGS but they were just "too young" And they wet the bed. I am pumped to watch the BULDOGS put that all to familiar blank bewildered look hairball is famous for on his face.

Good luck boys can't wait for tonight.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs Snook !


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Today I will not refer to the pups as pups!!!!! Today we are all BULLDOG fans against those no good, yellow bellied skunk weasels from even further north then Columbus!!!!
> 
> I thought I would start this so no BULLDOG fan had to. Your welcome Rackmaster!
> 
> ...


I'll agree.... Hairball is a pretentious son of a gun.  Arrogant, strange, whatever else


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

If the Dawgs win, Madsnooker has to start the NC game thread.  If they lose someone needs to ban him, lol.


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 31, 2021)

Well, almost time to see if GTMO and myself are right about the Dawgs this year. I’m pulling for them to win, but the money is definitely on Michigan. I think this is a huge game for CKS and how he is/will be perceived.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

*DAAAAAAAAAWGS!*


----------



## Big7 (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama' looking pretty good right now.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Bama' looking pretty good right now.


Great post.... Wrong thread


----------



## Big7 (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Great post.... Wrong thread


Nahh.. Just pointing out what's ahead IF Georgia beats Michigan.


----------



## jbarron (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Today I will not refer to the pups as pups!!!!! Today we are all BULLDOG fans against those no good, yellow bellied skunk weasels from even further north then Columbus!!!!
> 
> I thought I would start this so no BULLDOG fan had to. Your welcome Rackmaster!
> 
> ...



You’re a gentleman and a scholar snook.?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

30 minutes away.  Dawgs better play the best game of the year, because I feel like Michigan is going to play their best.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> You’re a gentleman and a scholar snook.?
> 
> Go Dawgs!


He's a good fella! 
GO Dawgs


----------



## cramer (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> You’re a gentleman and a scholar snook.?
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Not to bad for a yankee eh?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Don't stop believing, Dawgs! Let's go!


*GO DAWGS! *


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Here to cheer for my mutt bros!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Remember I am watching this on Vudo, y'all keep posting real time for me!!!!!!


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> He's a good fella!
> GO Dawgs



Hey Rack, has Kirby benched Bennett yet?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Hey Rack, has Kirby benched Bennett yet?


Not yet! 
Hopefully he won't need to! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

COME ON!! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

I've got a rapid onset migraine.  if the meds don't work, I may not be on here much.  This stinks.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I've got a rapid onset migraine.  if the meds don't work, I may not be on here much.  This stinks.


Stinks brother!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Bowers what a BEAST!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Brock!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Throw the bomb early


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Stinks brother!!!


I can barely read what is posted, everything is blurry.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Gonna be a slobberknocker…..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I've got a rapid onset migraine.  if the meds don't work, I may not be on here much.  This stinks.



Someone there with you?


----------



## James12 (Dec 31, 2021)

Did anyone see 97 slam Darnell Washington like a baby toy on first play? ?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I can barely read what is posted, everything is blurry.


My wife has migraines brother, she feels for you!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I've got a rapid onset migraine.  if the meds don't work, I may not be on here much.  This stinks.


Hate that. This weather has my wife down for the count thaw last few days with her migraines/trigeminal neuralgia


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I can barely read what is posted, everything is blurry.


You alright dawgbro?? ????


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> My wife has migraines brother, she feels for you!!!


Mine does as well!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I can barely read what is posted, everything is blurry.


Sorry man. Set it up to record. Watch later. Gotta put your health first


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)

I really dislike these ESPN commentators. Fixin to put on Scott Howard.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Bowers!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 31, 2021)

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)

TD


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Sorry man. Set it up to record. Watch later. Gotta put your health first


Have a Happy New Year and feel better!!
GO Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Bowers!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2021)

Yes sir!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

7-0 Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

7-0 Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Yeah Baby!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

They gonna double cover Bowers!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Now come on Defense, shut these skunks down!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I've got a rapid onset migraine.  if the meds don't work, I may not be on here much.  This stinks.


I had one during SEC championships. Missed the whole game. Actually missed whole day and next two weeks. Hope you aren’t coming down with omicron


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Good Stop Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Good stop!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

D!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

No 4th conversion.  Put a TD on the board Dawgs


----------



## James12 (Dec 31, 2021)

Man Herbstreit has become a hard listen


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 31, 2021)

GOOD JOB D


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Got a get 7 here guys!!!!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs gonna walk all over this yankee scum


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

trad bow said:


> I had one during SEC championships. Missed the whole game. Actually missed whole day and next two weeks. Hope you aren’t coming down with omicron


I had 1 about midway through the second quarter. Along with sky high blood pressure and constant urination from beer


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Sounds like a war zone with all the fireworks going off. Some of those things rattle my windows.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

It happens sometimes


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Cook 
Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on Dawgs score 7


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Can we not throw to the big O


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 31, 2021)

COOK!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Michigan about to crap the bed early


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Keep them doggies moving


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Td


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

WOW!!! 14-0


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

If Harbaugh hates tOSU so much, why does he try so hard to look like Woody Hayes?  

TD #2 for Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

14-0 good guys


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Woooooo


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> If Harbaugh hates tOSU so much, why does he try so hard to look like Woody Hayes?
> 
> TD #2 for Dawgs


Lol


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Somebody needs to post some @Ruger#3 homer fodder ??


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs. Big Dawg be hungry.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

That was a sweeeeet play!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Man what a thing of beauty!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2021)

Looks like Georgia came to play tonight!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2021)

When will the Dawgs get conservative?


----------



## Big7 (Dec 31, 2021)

Michigan is going to get beat. Bad.

Still got to beat Bama' tho.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 31, 2021)

HOW BOUT THEM DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Alright Defense!!!! Step up and stop the skunks!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Michigan is going to get beat. Bad.
> 
> Still got to beat Bama' tho.


Let's get to the end of this game.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Michigan is going to get beat. Bad.
> 
> Still got to beat Bama' tho.



The GOAT says one game at a time.
Beat these Yankees first.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 31, 2021)

Bennett En Fuego right now.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Lol


Look at him. Those stupid looking glasses and ill fitting khakis pants. He looks just like him.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> You alright dawgbro?? ????



I'm alive guys.  My daughter is here with me.  I told her and she's going to check with me in few.


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 31, 2021)

Bama smacking y'all in the mouth at the Championship game must've took. You're welcome.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I'm alive guys.  My daughter is here with me.  I told her and she's going to check with me in few.


Good news brother


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Sack!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Eat, Big Dawg! EAT!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Defense is looking good tonight


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Woooooooo


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

Great defense on that series!


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2021)

Make it 21 right quick and I’ll relax a little


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Boys look fired up!!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Still a lot of game to play but I am liking this.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 31, 2021)

This is the dawgs I’ve watched all year!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 31, 2021)

antharper said:


> Make it 21 right quick and I’ll relax a little


Heck with that! Keep your foot on the gas and choke em out! Send Hairball home with his tail tucked


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

I had to pick Michigan to catch up in the Bowl Pickem. I’m sad now


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 31, 2021)

Good stop now take it to the house again.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

antharper said:


> Make it 21 right quick and I’ll relax a little


Don't relax!!!! 

CKS needs to keep his foot on the gas all game long!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

There’s a mosquito on my TV. It landed there seconds before our last TD. Does it mean anything? I dunno, but I will let him stay there!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Crap he just flew off.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Let's get a 3rd scoring drive in a row Big Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

We should’ve ran the ball that last play.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> We should’ve ran the ball that last play.


Zeus seems to be running hard tonight, he would have got the first down.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Crap he just flew off.


I got a ladybug on mine.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> I got a ladybug on mine.


Well you admitted to picking the shunks!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

UGA wins 1st Qtr, time to win a 2nd Qtr.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Mine must be a Dawg fan. Hasn’t moved.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Pickens!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Big O just layed him out!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm at dinner with my wife but sounds like it's going well. Be home soon and will catch up on the action. My wife doesn't realize how good a husband she has. Lol


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

That Michigan defender took a shot from a big dude.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Don’t think that db for blue will hit Darnell high again


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm at dinner with my wife but sounds like it's going well. Be home soon and will catch up on the action. My wife doesn't realize how good a husband she has. Lol


Be careful tonight!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm at dinner with my wife but sounds like it's going well. Be home soon and will catch up on the action. My wife doesn't realize how good a husband she has. Lol


Let me guess, you’re in the restroom now to tell us this?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on Offense let's get 7


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Bennett scaring me with those side throws.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Well you admitted to picking the shunks!!!


Had too. I’m in it to win it.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Grind em down Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Bennett running that ball!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Bennett!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

17-0 Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

17-0 Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Dang Pods scares me sometimes


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Hot pod!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Nice FG scoring drive, but disappointing not getting a 3rd TD.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Skillet hands Fitzpatrick


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 31, 2021)

Bowers woulda caught that pass!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

Little confidence booster FG for the kicker early in the game.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

You guys know I feel bad if I'm not burning this thread up with the Dawgs up 17-0.  I'll take it as long as the Dawgs win.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> You guys know I feel bad if I'm not burning this thread up with the Dawgs up 17-0.  I'll take it as long as the Dawgs win.


Brother just take of that migraine


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Is it me or does Harbaugh look like Lewis from Revenge of the Nerds with a hat???


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Alright Defense get the ball back!!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 31, 2021)

Bennett looking pretty hot tonight….Dawgs look hongry!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

99


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Jordan Davis gonna party like it's 99


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Stop them Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

12 hurting just a little now


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Ouch!  Michigan makes it into red zone. 





> 2nd & 9 at MICH 39
> (9:55 - 2nd) Cade McNamara pass complete to Roman Wilson for 42 yds to the Geo 19 for a 1ST down


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

17-3 Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

17-3 Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> 17-3 Dawgs


I’m slow typing on this iPad.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Alright Offense let's get 7 this time!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I’m slow typing on this iPad.


We switched from Dish to Spectrum it's a lot faster.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Uh oh, Bulldog Defense allows FG scoring drive.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Here we go! That mosquito is on the TV again!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Cook!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Cooooooooooooook!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

COOK


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Let me guess, you’re in the restroom now to tell us this?


I normally think of the Dawgs when I'm sitting on the pot too! Just kidding just kidding. Dawgs looking like the best team in the country again. They are playing with a chip on their shoulder tonight


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Wow! No flag!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

Cook again!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Coooooook!!!!

Thanks Vudu


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

PI all day long!!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Cook!!





Silver Britches said:


> Cooooooooooooook!





slow motion said:


> COOK



Mailman! What a throw!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Dang we gotta play against the refs too.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

Who is in that bennet jursey tonight?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Cool long play UGA response. 




> 3rd & 3 at UGA 32
> (5:55 - 2nd) Stetson Bennett pass complete to James Cook for 53 yds to the Mich 15 for a 1ST down


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

20-3 Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

20-3 Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> 20-3 Dawgs


Okay, I’ll let you keep score. LOL


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Horrible missed call on that PI that cost the Dawgs points probably.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Horrible missed call on that PI that cost the Dawgs points probably.


Shameful no call. Just shameful.


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Horsecarp no call on the pi!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Okay, I’ll let you keep score. LOL


One of yall keep score cause Vudu stays behind!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Okay, I’ll let you keep score. LOL


Go ahead we both can! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on D


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Nice UGA FG drive to continue scoring drive streak & making it to the red zone, but looking forward to next Dawgs TD.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on Defense get the ball back guys!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on defense 3 and out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Big Dawg eating tonight!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs’ D is Eatin’ tonight! Eat, Big Dawg! EAT!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Woooooo


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

Michigan may have the best offensive line in the country but UGA's defensive line is matching up with them and letting our LB's make the difference.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs D is dialed in on streamlined promenade.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Is it me or does Harbaugh look like Lewis from Revenge of the Nerds with a hat???
> 
> View attachment 1125925


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

I think the meds are taking effect finally.  I would feel even better if the Dawgs can score before the half.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

What a run McIntosh


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

McIntosh the monster!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

7 yard pile!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

TD Burton!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Burton TD


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

TD


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Woooooooooooo


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 31, 2021)

Dude, my money bet on Michigan I think is gone. No worries, GO DAWGS. Cannot believe it’s going this well. Keep rolling UGA. They is looking good tonight!!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 31, 2021)

Oh yeah


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

TD!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

TD!!!!

Thanks again Vudu!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Mailman is making some special deliveries tonight!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Another bomb


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Somebody please say something bad about the Mailman.???


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Awesome UGA TD score! 





> 2nd & 10 at UGA 43
> (1:38 - 2nd) Stetson Bennett pass complete to Jermaine Burton for 57 yds for a TD (Jack Podlesny KICK)


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

When is jt Daniels gonna get in the game ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Good Job Bennett!


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2021)

Looks like Kirby knows what he’s doing sticking with Bennett.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 31, 2021)

You guys about 2-3 minutes ahead of me now on the tube!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Another bomb


You talking about another big 10 team


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

27-3 Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on Dawgs break their will!!!!!

Then break their heart!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 31, 2021)

Mercy!!! Pile it on!


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Yeeeeaaaahhh!


----------



## hopper (Dec 31, 2021)

Pushed it over?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs pick it off!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Wooooooooo!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Woooo


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Yeeeeeaaaahh again!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Both went out of bounds


----------



## hopper (Dec 31, 2021)

DAWGS TD


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

If they ain't going to call on them then don't call it on us you idiot announcers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Pick!! Kendrick!

GO DAWGS


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2021)

Where’s JT?! 

No way SB can win this game!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Oh my. The bottom of Michigan’s tub is coming out.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 31, 2021)

No let up Dawgs !!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

That’s an interception. What are they looking at?


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Another bomb



But was it early?


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Step on their neck Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

That's targeting he GONE!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Crap! Didn’t see targetin. Good grief!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Their receiver lowered his head at the same time Smith did.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

What a load of crap!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> But was it early?


Unfortunately no.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Didn't a penalty could be called from a replay.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Almost feeling sorry for Bama looking like they may potentially have to play again against this UGA Bulldog scoring machine.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Dang it.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

What the heck


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

Ridiculous. Facemask to facemask is hardly what I'd call targeting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

We call penalties watching replay’s.. what a joke!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> If they ain't going to call on them then don't call it on us you idiot announcers.


That should have been pass interference. It was pretty egregious


----------



## Big7 (Dec 31, 2021)

Time to pull all the starter's except D cover backs.
This one is in the books.

Save the 1st string for Bama'. We going to need them.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Where’s JT?!
> 
> No way SB can win this game!


His stats when he's not pressured is awesome, but when he is pressured from better teams his stats are terrible! 

Offensive Line has to do BETTER against Bama!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Almost feeling sorry for Bama looking like they may potentially have to play again against this UGA Bulldog scoring machine.


?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

What in the heck is Kirby doing? We need to go hard and score!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Cussing Kirby


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Kirby be MAD!!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> His stats when he's not pressured is awesome, but when he is pressured from better teams his stats are terrible!
> 
> Offensive Line has to do BETTER against Bama!!



DBs need to come to play if dawgs make it to the NC game..


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Boys, what an absolute stupid coaching that was by Kirby. We had plenty of time and timeouts to score again! Kirby has got to know this. Good grief!


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

What the???


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 31, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Almost feeling sorry for Bama looking like they may potentially have to play again against this UGA Bulldog scoring machine.


That's like getting knocked out in the first round and then saying "Yep, that guy is scared of me now"


----------



## NWS (Dec 31, 2021)

These announcers are for MI


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

At least it happened in the first half if Georgia can win he will be back by Bama.  Why in the world did they go for more points?  27 or 31 is way better than 24 up.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Cuss him out Kirby!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Boys, what an absolute stupid coaching that was by Kirby. We had plenty of time and timeouts to score again! Kirby has got to know this. Good grief!


I don't think that was Kirby. He was screaming on the sideline to hurry up. He didn't look happy at all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

That was all on Bennett.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Cussing Kirby




Kirby is hilarious!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

NWS said:


> These announcers are for MI



It's obvious too.  They barely mentioned the hold where the UGA receiver would have scored or the next no call, but they spend 2 minutes replaying and complaining about the one they think was missed against UGA.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2021)

Now RUN THE BALL and send these Yankees home!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 31, 2021)

JT woulda known to call a timeout. JS


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Kirby laid blame on Bennett about not trying to score there. But last I checked, he’s the head coach. That was incredibly disappointing to see. That’s the type of stuff that burns my biscuits!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

UGA wins 2nd Qtr, looking forward to Dawgs winning 3rd Qtr.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 31, 2021)

I think the OC and Kirby were not on the same page.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> I don't think that was Kirby. He was screaming on the sideline to hurry up. He didn't look happy at all.


He should’ve called timeout. Would’ve loved more points.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Got em down. Gotta keep em down. Keep grinding on em in the second half Dawgs.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> It's obvious too.  They barely mentioned the hold where the UGA receiver would have scored or the next no call, but they spend 2 minutes replaying and complaining about the one they think was missed against UGA.


Switch over to ESPN streaming, you get to hear the UGA radio announcers (Scott Howard, Eric Zeier, & DJ Shockley) while watching the ESPN coverage.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2021)

Kirby wanted more points! Where did he get killer instinct from??


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

NWS said:


> These announcers are for MI


Herbstriet don’t know who he’s rooting for yet.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Ol Cussing Kirby dropped about 1 or 10 F bombs that time


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

27-3 Dawgs at the half

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 31, 2021)

NWS said:


> These announcers are for MI


I love it. Dawgs keep pounding em


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Y’all got a backup QB?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

DAWGs are dialed in tonight, great job.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2021)

Hulu is gay!?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

2nd half Defense needs to get a 3 and out so the Offense can score more!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Hulu is gay!?


Dang the wife just told me we got Hulu not Vudu I guess both stink


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Half expect Coach Hayes…err….Harbaugh to start tripping the GA players on those long pass plays.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

NWS said:


> These announcers are for MI


You don’t know herbstreit. He used to be a Buckeye. I can promise you he is not rooting for michigan


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Potty mouth Kirby said in a pre-game interview that one (1) plus (+) one (1) equals three (3), but I ain't complaining with him not living up to his last name while having Bulldogs back to winning again.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Y’all got a backup QB?


Don't need one right now! 
Kirby done tore Bennett a new one!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Half expect Coach Hayes…err….Harbaugh to start tripping the GA players on those long pass plays.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> He should’ve called timeout. Would’ve loved more points.



They only had one left. He wanted to save it for the fg attempt and run a play for more yardage first.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Switch over to ESPN streaming, you get to hear the UGA radio announcers (Scott Howard, Eric Zeier, & DJ Shockley) while watching the ESPN coverage.



I tried to do that Bama vs Cincinnati and the radio call was delayed.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

mguthrie said:


>


Sorry Guth. Didn’t know you were in here. It’s funny to me that a MICHIGAN coach pays respect to tOSU coach. 

He’s a chach.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Y’all got a backup QB?


I do wish 1 would get some playing time, no matter who it is!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> They only had one left. He wanted to save it for the fg attempt and run a play for more yardage first.


Oh I understand that, but they weren’t managing the clock or even trying to score, it appeared to me. Besides, they had plenty of time when they got the ball to get down there. Just a bad way to end the half. They just goofed it up bad right there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Half expect Coach Hayes…err….Harbaugh to start tripping the GA players on those long pass plays.



Better not…Cussin Kirby will turn the Side Line Swingers loose.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Kirby ain’t so Smart sometimes.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I do wish 1 would get some playing time, no matter who it is!!


Ought to be V Griff!


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Would have loved more points. But if Bennett would have thrown a pick 6, errbody would have screamed he should have ran out the clock?. 

Cussing Kirby got it under control


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Ought to be V Griff!


Would like to see us score at least 3 more TDS before switching QBs. But hey, that’s just me.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Please Dawgs don't let them back in the game.  My heart can't take it, or maybe it's my brain that can't take it.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh I understand that, but they weren’t managing the clock or even trying to score, it appeared to me. Besides, they had plenty of time when they got the ball to get down there. Just a bad way to end the half. They just goofed it up bad right there.



Monken should have had the play ready and called before the refs set the ball. Bennett was looking at the sidelines looking for the call that didn’t come.


----------



## Duff (Dec 31, 2021)

Hope you feel better greendawg


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Yep, Cussing Kirby only got to continue delivering wins & ain't got to live up to his last name.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Oh no Dari Nowkhah just jinxed the Dawgs bad by saying it maybe an all SEC title game.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Y’all calm down. The Dawgs got this.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Duff said:


> Hope you feel better greendawg



I am better.  Thank you, I was a little worried when everything went blurry.  My BP was high even with BP meds.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Time for a cold beverage. And 1 or 2 at room temperature. If the big Dawg stays hungry in the second half my typing thumb might become incoherent. Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Y’all calm down. The Dawgs got this.



I hope man, I hope.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Here we go!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Y’all calm down. The Dawgs got this.



The defense just needs to keep us in the game so we got a chance to win it at the end of the game.?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Alright Defense show them whose boss


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

He was 2 yards short and they gave him the 1st down?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Wow! They gave them a 1st down! He was short.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Wonder what halftime adjustments both teams made.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Eat Dawgs eat!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Michigan woke up.  We may have a ballgame 2nd half.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Ouch, back to back 1st downs for Michigan.

Tighten up UGA defense.




> 3rd & 16 at MICH 29
> (13:04 - 3rd) Cade McNamara pass complete to Erick All for 21 yds to the 50 yard line for a 1ST down





> 1st & 10 at 50
> (12:50 - 3rd) Hassan Haskins run for 19 yds to the Geo 31 for a 1ST down


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs need to hold them here, don't give them momentum


----------



## NWS (Dec 31, 2021)

We need to get those “hob-nail boots” out and finish this.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Hunker down and stop them, Dawgs! EAT!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Let me guess, you’re in the restroom now to tell us this?


You hit the nail on the head!!!! 

Home now and loving what u see on hairballs face!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Got to stop their momentum and force a FG attempt


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on Defense hunker down guys


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Oh no, Wolverines make it into Dawgs' red zone.




> 3rd & 7 at UGA 28
> (11:20 - 3rd) J.J. McCarthy pass complete to Erick All for 10 yds to the Geo 18 for a 1ST down


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

COME ON!! 
STOP THEM!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Michigan made good halftime adjustments, maybe Lanning, Muschamp and Smart can do the same right here.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 31, 2021)

Go dogs!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

INT!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Interception


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Woooooo!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

INTERCEPTION!

Kendrick again!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Picked off by that angry Dawgs’ D!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Go dogs!
> 
> View attachment 1125940




RIP Betty White


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Woooooo


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> RIP Betty White


Amen


----------



## NWS (Dec 31, 2021)

I bet the MI fans must be getting tired of all those QB substitutions.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Cool move by Dawgs D when we needed it, forcing turnover.




> 2nd & 11 at UGA 19
> (10:02 - 3rd) J.J. McCarthy pass intercepted, touchback. Derion Kendrick return for no gain


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Kirby laid blame on Bennett about not trying to score there. But last I checked, he’s the head coach. That was incredibly disappointing to see. That’s the type of stuff that burns my biscuits!


He’s an elite coach


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

NWS said:


> I bet the MI fans must be getting tired of all those QB substitutions.


I’m sure they done got tired of everything southern


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Hopefully Harbaugh will continue to run that vaunted ground and pound offense


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Now the Offense needs to come out and put 7 on the board!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> He’s an elite coach



If he’s not already he will be real soon.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Is Kirby already going safe and playing not to lose?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on Offense


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Bad play calling on this drive!!

That like to have been a disaster!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> He’s an elite coach


An you are an elite Awburn fan


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Why didn't Bennett just throw it away??


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> If he’s not already he will be real soon.


Kirby gave the Auburn coach some tickets so he could come be a part of the playoffs too.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

There’s the idiot coming out in Bennett


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

D needs to stiffen up now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Ouch, 1st 3 & out for UGA O.

C'mon Derion Kendrick & get your 3rd interception for Dawgs D.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs started being stupid on offense just before halftime, and it appears to be continuing.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Come on Defense stop them again


----------



## poohbear (Dec 31, 2021)

Starting to play conservative


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> He’s an elite coach



You wish he was at Auburn.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 31, 2021)

SEC rematch-NC game is on now Ladies and Gents!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Good thing I started drinking.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

The short quick pass was working so well and they went away from it first drive. Hopefully the defense can bail them out here, but 27-10 is a whole new ballgame if Michigan can score.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Dec 31, 2021)

Wonder if MI could beat Cincy?


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Have they sacked Bennett yet?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> SEC rematch-NC game is on now Ladies and Gents!



Not quite just yet.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> There’s the idiot coming out in Bennett


Yep he tries to hard!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Fumble!!! Yes.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Fumble!! 

GO Dawgs!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Way to go Dawgs D forcing fumble turnover!




> 3rd & 3 at MICH 47
> (7:25 - 3rd) Blake Corum run for 2 yds to the Geo 47 Blake Corum fumbled, forced by Nakobe Dean, recovered by Geo Devonte Wyatt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Dean!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Awesome hustle to get that fumble by the big guy!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Dean is the man.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

It may be coming back, but man what a catch!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs playing sloppy!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Well the lineman just killed the drive before it got started.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Crap


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Crap.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Cook bails them out a bit.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

It’s very clear the Dawgs have a speed advantage. Speed everywhere.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Good Grief!!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Just gotta settle down and grind em down Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Cooooook


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Crap


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

1st down Daaaawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

McIntosh playing hard tonight!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

What play call their and great run by McIntosh.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Zeus!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Keeeny


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Mc the monster!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> It’s very clear the Dawgs have a speed advantage. Speed everywhere.


Yeppers. Big Blue looks slow


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Zeus

Now give it to Cook.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Delivered fine needed 1st down.




> 3rd & 15 at UGA 42
> (5:55 - 3rd) Stetson Bennett pass complete to Kenny McIntosh for 18 yds to the Mich 40 for a 1ST down


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

1st and goal!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Liking these UGA 1st downs.




> 1st & 10 at MICH 40
> (5:30 - 3rd) Zamir White run for 10 yds to the Mich 30 for a 1ST down





> 2nd & 1 at MICH 21
> (4:30 - 3rd) Zamir White run for 5 yds to the Mich 16 for a 1ST down


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Dang penalty.  The stupid penalties need to stop.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

All I’ve heard all month is how big and fast Michigan D line is especially on the edge I just ain’t seeing it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Stupid refs calling everything on us now. Punks!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Penalties


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> All I’ve heard all month is how big and fast Michigan D line is especially on the edge I just ain’t seeing it.


Especially from TosU fans


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Especially from TosU fans


No comment


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

dawgs need points here.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

This is what I don't understand Bennett could have been hurt on that play, get the rust off of other QBs!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Three and out Kirby is back for the third quarter


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Wolverine defense has played better this quarter


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Good drive stopped by stupid mistakes.  No points either.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs can't score in the 3rd???


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Our field goal kicker is pitiful. Dawgs miss a field goal.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Crap


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Still 27-3. That’s all that matters


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

The looks Kirby be given Bennet not a very pleased look.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Sloppy playing.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> This is what I don't understand Bennett could have been hurt on that play, get the rust off of other QBs!!


 
Flash, if you’re on the sideline go tell Kirby. He might listen to you.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

UGA better get their offense together. Getting ahead and relying on defense doesn't always work.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Good drive stopped by stupid mistakes.  No points either.



MI ain’t gonna roll over and play dead and we just shot ourselves in the foot 4 times.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

We ought to have 40+ points on the board as of now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Michigan denying UGA scoring drives in 2nd Half.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

End of quarter needs some butt chewing going on.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Defense needs to come out on fire this time!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Michigan denying UGA scoring drives in 2nd Half.



We will wear them down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs have been chewing on that Michigan QB all night! Wooooo hoooo!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs defense is trying to keep giving the ball back to the offense.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> We will wear them down.



Hope we wear them down before they wear us down.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Crap


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Georgia denying their drives with penalties


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

LOL Booooom!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Great hit!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs knocked the corn out of that boy. Mercy!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

More tackling and less trying to strip the ball in the secondary!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs knocked the corn out of that boy. Mercy!


Slobber knocker of a hit


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

A pick 6 would be nice right here.  If they hold Michigan, I would love to see Daniels play the whole 4th quarter.


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2021)

Anyone see Stetson’s mom ?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 31, 2021)

Turned him upside down!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Dem Michigan boys gonna be sore as heck tomorrow. 

Keep bringing the pain, Dawgs! Eat, Big Dawg! EEEEEEEEEEEAT!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

And ttds(that team down south) couldn't beat ttun??????


----------



## formula1 (Dec 31, 2021)

I’m disappointed that the Dawgs are not as aggressive offensively but other than that it’s been a great game so far.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Gotta stop those long passing plays. 




> 3rd & 8 at MICH 30
> (0:55 - 3rd) J.J. McCarthy pass complete to Erick All for 25 yds to the Geo 45 for a 1ST down


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

antharper said:


> Anyone see Stetson’s mom ?


Yes I did. That might explain the absence of JT Daniels


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

antharper said:


> Anyone see Stetson’s mom ?



What?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Refs just picked this up and threw it off the field.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2021)

antharper said:


> Anyone see Stetson’s mom ?


She GOOD!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Gotta stop those long passing plays.



It's been UGA's achilles heel all year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Them COVID commercials make me 

RIDICULOUS!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Especially from TosU fans


Not from me you didn't????


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2021)

Kirby pushing covid vaccine in a commercial.


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Better not…Cussin Kirby will turn the Side Line Swingers loose.



UGA might take a bite of that action.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Milton in da game!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Kirby pushing covid vaccine in a commercial.


$$$$$


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs have the better looking women in the stands, for dang sure! Lawd have mercy!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

What are we doing


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Uh oh, Kirby took the jab, may not make the natty according to the PF.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> What are we doing


Just running clock.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2021)

Looks like the Dawgs are gone into conservative game saving mode.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 31, 2021)

I think we are breaking their will


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Inside 12 minutes left in the game. Running the ball effectively is a smart plan


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Nails in the coffin!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Cooooooook


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

TD 

Bennett got lucky!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Just running clock.


But we need points!!!!! Can't let them get close


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Coooooooooooooook!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)

Well, look a there. TD


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> But we need points!!!!! Can't let them get close


I hate Hulu


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Slick play call


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2021)

Take my statement back.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

James Cook for player of the game!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Time for another drink. Dawgs are in control.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> TD
> 
> Bennett got lucky!!


They need to put Daniels in if they want to have a chance at the NC......


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

34-3 All Dawgs, baby! Heck, yeah! Wooooooo hooooo! I say it’s GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> But we need points!!!!! Can't let them get close


Up by 31 is plenty.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Cool UGA TD for their 1st score in 2nd Half.




> 3rd & 1 at MICH 39
> (11:11 - 4th) Stetson Bennett pass complete to James Cook for 39 yds for a TD


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Take my statement back.


Too late..................


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2021)

Mailman is ballin!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Up by 31 is plenty.


Again I hate Hulu


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

34-3 

Can Kirby not make a QB change??
We are dominating on defense, why NOT???


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

My stupid dog made me miss that TD.  He was giving me the 'I'm about to poop in your floor dance' and all he did was stand outside and sniff around.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> 34-3
> 
> Can Kirby not make a QB change??
> We are dominating on defense, why NOT???


We need BV in the game


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Where’s the Mailman Haters Club members?


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> TD
> 
> Bennett got lucky!!


He sure did!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Up by 31 is plenty.


Well My UGA loving hubby isn't happy yet.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

I actually would have thought this game would be closer than this. I figured Dogs by 7. I was wrong again


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> 34-3
> 
> Can Kirby not make a QB change??
> We are dominating on defense, why NOT???



You don’t think Bennett can get the job done?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Up by 31 is plenty.


20 more would be good enough for me


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Where’s the Mailman Haters Club members?


Wait til the Natty..


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> You don’t think Bennett can get the job done?


It's done, what if he gets hurt running??


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> You don’t think Bennett can get the job done?


Absolutely not against Bama. I said it here.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Way to go UGA with 4 passing TD's to 4 different players, but no rushing TD's yet.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well My UGA loving hubby isn't happy yet.


I'm not either,  I want more!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> You don’t think Bennett can get the job done?



He’s a charter member of the Mailman Haters club. He won’t admit it but he is.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> 20 more would be good enough for me


Goodness gracious you’re a hard man to please


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Where’s the Mailman Haters Club members?


Where’s GTMOD?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well My UGA loving hubby isn't happy yet.



Me neither!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2021)

tcward said:


> Wait til the Natty..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Where’s GTMOD?



Hatin’ in silence.???


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

What the heck was that?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> It's done, what if he gets hurt running??





Ruger#3 said:


> You don’t think Bennett can get the job done?


Just like I wouldn't have played Brian Robinson after y'all had it won...to valuable!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 31, 2021)

Put in JT! He’s better at handing the ball off


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Not quite just yet.



How’s about now?!?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> He’s a charter member of the Mailman Haters club. He won’t admit it but he is.


Naw I'm not just don't understand the thinking!

No way Michigan will beat the Dawgs, why not???


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Time to make a big boy coaching statement and put Daniels in, if not for anything else, just to make Saban think about it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

I hope JT gets in the game


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> He’s a charter member of the Mailman Haters club. He won’t admit it but he is.



Bama hasn’t played the backups.
I would stick with who brought me to the dance.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Time to make a big boy coaching statement and put Daniels in, if not for anything else, just to make Saban think about it.


Vandergrift for the win.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Good gracious! I bet all the other QBs on the Michigan sideline are saying, “Don’t put me in, coach!”


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Vandergrift for the win.


Or that….


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> How’s about now?!?



??


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

That little boy QB for Michigan gonna have a headache in the morning.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bama hasn’t played the backups.
> I would stick with who brought me to the dance.


The Dance is done don't risk it!


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bama hasn’t played the backups.
> I would stick with who brought me to the dance.


Saban knows how to rattle Bennett’s cage and everybody knows it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

tcward said:


> That little boy QB for Michigan gonna have a headache in the morning.


If he still has his head by then.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

I knew it


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Bama hasn’t played the backups.
> I would stick with who brought me to the dance.



Me too. We’re playing y’all for the rematch. Our starters need the playing time to get ready.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Crap.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Time to make a big boy coaching statement and put Daniels in, if not for anything else, just to make Saban think about it.


I agree 100%


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

tcward said:


> Saban knows how to rattle Bennett’s cage and everybody knows it.


True dat!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Secondary is always suspect


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Dang can’t believe I’m still awake. Two hours past my bedtime.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Saban knows where to beat Ga. The secondary is the weakest link. Smart has got to try psychological tricks if Ga has a chance.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Hold them DAWGS


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Ouch, UGA defense struggling. 




> 3rd & 10 at MICH 49
> (8:03 - 4th) J.J. McCarthy pass complete to Donovan Edwards for 43 yds to the Geo 8 for a 1ST down


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

Dean doing that fake injury crap…


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs showed up and played their tails off tonight. Proud of those guys! Hoping we can win the next one. Sure hope so.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

I love when the camera is on hairball. The look on his face is like no one is home. 
Can't believe my team lost to that dude!!!!! 

Nice job BULLDOGS!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Good stop D!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Way to go Defense


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Young can calmly shoot your eyes out but our leading receiver is out for the season.
It showed today.

DAWGs did great job tonight, congrats.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Great stop by Dawgs D, denying any TD's so far.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

tcward said:


> Dean doing that fake injury crap…


I honestly don’t think so right there. He was running pretty hard after the QB. Who knows, though.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 31, 2021)

I think Michigan see what smash mouth football really is, what do y’all think?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Google News......


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

UGA 34.   Mich 3. 
Don’t think I’d say defense or offense struggling


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I love when the camera is on hairball. The look on his face is like no one is home.
> Can't believe my team lost to that dude!!!!!
> 
> Nice job BULLDOGS!!!!


That's what I said to, how did ttds not beat ttun??


----------



## poohbear (Dec 31, 2021)

Gon put a little south on ya! Yeah!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Google News......
> 
> View attachment 1125955


Should’ve seen my face! I was mad as a hornet watching that mess. Thankfully it didn’t hurt us.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

*Wolverines!*


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

trad bow said:


> UGA 34.   Mich 3.
> Don’t think I’d say defense or offense struggling


I’m surprised at the offense. Michigan has had a top 10 defense all season and the dawgs flat out beat them down


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> *Wolverines!*


Man that looks and awful like that skunk in the road!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I’m surprised at the offense. Michigan has had a top 10 defense all season and the dawgs flat out beat them down


The mighty biG


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Kirby fixing to stroke out!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Cussing Kirby again


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

LOL Kirby using bad words again! I hope this game ain’t on in a church somewhere!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I’m surprised at the offense. Michigan has had a top 10 defense all season


Until they play in the SEC!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> *Wolverines!*


Pretty much!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Saban knows where to beat Ga. The secondary is the weakest link. Smart has got to try psychological tricks if Ga has a chance.


The difference in this game has been the pressure. If the dawgs can put this much pressure on young they should be able to beat Bama.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Chaz Chambliss is from Carrollton GA


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> LOL Kirby using bad words again! I hope this game ain’t on in a church somewhere!


As long as it's in Bulldawg church it will be ok.


----------



## weagle (Dec 31, 2021)

I get spotty reception at my hunting property, but it looks like the dogs put a beat down on them. Congrats. This is your year dogs. One more.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

I hate Gene Tessatore.  He thinks every play against UGA is a penalty.  Horrible 15 yard penalty.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

That’s not targeting!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> The difference in this game has been the pressure. If the dawgs can put this much pressure on young they should be able to beat Bama.


Umm…the SEC Championship game?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

1 TD in the 2nd half!


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2021)

Ouch


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Until they play in the SEC!!


They didn’t play in the sec today. They played the bulldogs. Out side of the dawgs and Bama the sec is crap. This bowl season proves it.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

That’s a ** call even on the review


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Good Grief!!


34-11


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

Another ridiculous targeting call...sick of how they're calling this on a big guy who has to lower his head to tackle a little guy. Why exactly are they wearing helmets then?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

34-11 Dawgs


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> That’s not targeting!



From the reports we are getting, sounds like game announcers are definitely targeting UGA for a beat down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Another ridiculous targeting call...sick of how they're calling this on a big guy who has to lower his head to tackle a little guy. Why exactly are they wearing helmets then?


I agree. He was simply going low to tackle.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

That was targeting on the 2 point conversion on the block if the one was against Chambliss was.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1125957


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I agree. He was simply going low to tackle.


Right, I guess they expect the defensive player to take a full on helmet strike to his own chest instead of lowering his head and protecting himself.


----------



## NWS (Dec 31, 2021)

Kirby better do some work on our lack of defensive secondary coverage. I am sure Bama will take advantage of that.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Umm…the SEC Championship game?


Yea. This looks like a different UGA team. Maybe they can repeat this performance. Historically in college football it’s been tough to beat the same team twice in the same season.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

This Edwards back is so good!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Daijun Edwards gonna be a good one!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Now can we get BV in the game


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> From the reports we are getting, sounds like game announcers are definitely targeting UGA for a beat down.


The announcers should remain neutral in their comments.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Now can we get BV in the game


He won't do it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Oh no, Michigan keeps targeting UGA's defensive weakness with late game scoring success.




> 2nd & 10 at UGA 35
> (4:25 - 4th) J.J. McCarthy pass complete to Andrel Anthony for 35 yds for a TD (A. Henning Run For Two-point Conversion)


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Can Michigan not count? Down 31 points and celebrate a TD????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

We have backups in and Bennett is still in.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> We have backups in and Bennett is still in.


Maybe Daniels sucks? 
Or maybe he is being not used as punishment ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> That's what I said to, how did ttds not beat ttun??


Well it was 28° in a snow storm but still no excuse with how they played. For whatever reason they weren't ready to play. Oh well that's football.

I sure hope the Dawgs play like the did tonight in the NC game. I've seen Bama enough this year to know there is no reason the Dawgs can't win that game????


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

trad bow said:


> The announcers should remain neutral in their comments.



Wish some authority would tell 'em that.


----------



## TomC (Dec 31, 2021)

Kudos to Michigan!! They played about as well as you would expect a Yankee team to play against this level of SEC talent. Best they hang out with the OSU's, Michigan State, Penn State, and Wisconsin types where the talent disparity isn't so obvious!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2021)

When it looks like a eight pack of hotdogs  on the back of your neck you a big dude!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> We have backups in and Bennett is still in.


I was just wondering that. Makes no sense at all?????


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Maybe Daniels sucks?
> Or maybe he is being not used as punishment ?


Vandagriff, Beck, & Daniels must SUX!

Great advertisement for recruiting!
If they can't play they won't STAY!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

Harbaugh down 3 TDs with 3:31 left and he called timeout. Run it up Kirby


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I was just wondering that. Makes no sense at all?????


Yeah, I hate to say it, but there may be something going on behind closed doors. Makes no sense why we haven’t gotten another QB in this game tonight.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 31, 2021)

greendawg said:


> That was targeting on the 2 point conversion on the block if the one was against Chambliss was.



I looked back and the 83 for Michigan led with the crown of helmet, launched and went helmet to helmet.  I recorded it.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2021)

I’m headed to bed all. Congrats dog bros and thanks for beating hairbawl


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2021)

Dawgs had something to prove today. I think they have done it. I believe we didn't play to our potential against Bama. I think we play much better in the next game. Hopefully we'll be triumphant but Saban didn't get all those championship rings for nothing. Either way gonna be a good one. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, I hate to say it, but there may be something going on behind closed doors. Makes no sense why we haven’t gotten another QB in this game tonight.


Rumor i heard was earlier in the season the dawgs doctor said Daniels was fine to play, so he and his family went to their own doctor who said he wasn’t. Kirby got mad about it and is punishing him by not playing him


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Looks like it is showing that we have backups in the game. 




> 1st & 10 at UGA 34
> (4:02 - 4th) Daijun Edwards run for 31 yds to the Mich 35 for a 1ST down


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I've seen Bama enough this year to know there is no reason the Dawgs can't win that game????



Oh yeah? The Curse of St. Saban is real.??


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2021)

Kirby don't play that


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

I have no explanation for the decision on who plays or who doesn’t. That’s the coaches job. I just say yehaw on good plays and dang it on bad ones. Y’all have a great night.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Rumor i heard was earlier in the season the dawgs doctor said Daniels was fine to play, so he and his family went to their own doctor who said he wasn’t. Kirby got mad about it and is punishing him by not playing him


What about Vandagriff or Beck??


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 31, 2021)

On to the National Championship.?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Lol two SEC teams going to Indiana to play a natty after two teams from literally next door to Indiana get horse whipped out of the championship


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> What about Vandagriff or Beck??


No idea


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> 1 TD in the 2nd half!


Hope we can beat Bama!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

34-11 your final

What a game my Dawg bros and Dawg sista! Let’s keep the train going at full speed ahead! Wooooo hooooooo!

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Rumor i heard was earlier in the season the dawgs doctor said Daniels was fine to play, so he and his family went to their own doctor who said he wasn’t. Kirby got mad about it and is punishing him by not playing him


Kirby don't play that


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

HAPPY NEW YEAR! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> Kirby don't play that


he just cussed them out on national tv. Again. But I’m Sure he don’t play that.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 31, 2021)

That was a good ole fashioned down south beat down. Now go back up north and wait for springtime so the women folk can weed eat their winter coats.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

HAPPY NEW YEARS, Y”All!

Be safe and GO DAWGS!


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2021)

Rematch!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> he just cussed them out on national tv. Again. But I’m Sure he don’t play that.


He didn't get wet did he?


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Rumor i heard was earlier in the season the dawgs doctor said Daniels was fine to play, so he and his family went to their own doctor who said he wasn’t. Kirby got mad about it and is punishing him by not playing him


Heard a rumor and repeating it is gossip. I think you are to fine a fella do that.


----------



## lampern (Dec 31, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Heard a rumor and repeating it is gossip. I think you are to fine a fella do that.



Whats a little rumour between fans?


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

See y’all in Indy! Go Dawgs and Happy New Year!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Lol two SEC teams going to Indiana to play a natty after two teams from literally next door to Indiana get horse whipped out of the championship


Well your team got horse whipped all season including by a team from Pensylvania so there's that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

Orange you happy to be a Georgia Dawg?


----------



## tcward (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Well your team got horse whipped all season including by a team from Pensylvania so there's that.


Mercy…


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Heard a rumor and repeating it is gossip. I think you are to fine a fella do that.



You’re talking about the king of trolling here. Of course he does that. He’s good at it too.?


----------



## jbarron (Dec 31, 2021)

Good grief... some of you are still whining about the QB's.  Let it go.  Stetson played his tail off tonight.  Enjoy this win!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

lampern said:


> Whats a little rumour between fans?


Just for fun eh?  Bad habits start that way.  That’s a problem that’s been with us since time began. But this is a Go Dawgs  thread. Sooo Gooo Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Well your team got horse whipped all season including by a team from Pensylvania so there's that.


Dang smacked by a Big fan!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 31, 2021)

Congrats Dawgs on a great win.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2021)

tcward said:


> Mercy…


IKR


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2021)

Great job BULLDOGS I think it's gonna be your year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Great job BULLDOGS I think it's gonna be your year.


Take that nerd back up North! 
Wish it would have been Ohio State we played tonight, y'all deserved it more!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Heard a rumor and repeating it is gossip. I think you are to fine a fella do that.


Just cuss me out for it


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Just cuss me out for it


No sir just not my way. Have a good nights sleep and we’ll banter back and forth about trapping in the morrow.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

elfiii said:


> You’re talking about the king of trolling here. Of course he does that. He’s good at it too.?


E-X-P-E-R-T!!


----------



## antharper (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Years ! Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Cussin Kirby on TV again! 
That will be played all week!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

Next time y’all see a cop cussing someone out on Twitter just pretend it’s Kirby “coaching them up”


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2021)

And congrats Dawgs now go beat the Tuscaloosa football team


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Next time y’all see a cop cussing someone out on Twitter just pretend it’s Kirby “coaching them up”


Why don’t you just change the channel? Or maybe you just like watching the Dawgs so you can see what a real football team and coach look like.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2021)

pretty much sums up Michigan’s night.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Awe, the big man giving the sad wolverine a hug! How sweet!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 31, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> View attachment 1125964


Them yankee teams always have a big honkey they blab about for weeks only to not show up for the real games.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 31, 2021)

ox·y·mo·ron

_noun_





a figure of speech in which apparently contradictory terms appear in conjunction (e.g. _faith unfaithful kept him falsely true_ ).





Yankee Football


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2021)

Snook your a class act brother! Happy New Year to all the snook gang! @Madsnooker


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Monken should have had the play ready and called before the refs set the ball. Bennett was looking at the sidelines looking for the call that didn’t come.



You know, some of these ol' boys in here need to get their resumes up to date. I'm sure there are teams that would hire them for their genius.  I saw exactly the same thing and Kirby was on the headset fussin'.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Interception



We all know that there was pass interference on that interception, however, maybe the refs returned the favor because Mich got away with a bad hold on us.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2022)

Yep when refs start looking for a call to make up for a bad call notice good comes of it


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 1, 2022)

Who won?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Snook your a class act brother! Happy New Year to all the snook gang! @Madsnooker


Thanks you sir and Happy New Year to you and your family!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> Who won?


Not the Falcons


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 1, 2022)

Imagine how bad GA would  beat Ohio State


----------



## TinKnocker (Jan 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477165875757203456


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> Imagine how bad GA would  beat Ohio State



Oh no you didn't!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Oh no you didn't!



Must really sting when you send your conference  best and they get curb stomped.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 1, 2022)

TinKnocker said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477165875757203456


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2022)

I think I’ll leave this in both game threads.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477138659086376960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477140131710742529
Just one more business trip left! Let's take care of business! Let's go!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> I think I’ll leave this in both game threads.



American by birth. Southern by the grace of God!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2022)

Go ALL you Hairy Dawgs today!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477138659086376960
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477140131710742529
> Just one more business trip left! Let's take care of business! Let's go!
> ...


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> I think I’ll leave this in both game threads.





elfiii said:


> American by birth. Southern by the grace of God!





brownceluse said:


> Go ALL you Hairy Dawgs today!



*CFB World Reacts To Nick Saban’s Appearance On College GameDay*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thespu...F65kDcgghDMQoPp3YzETpfStHWeEyWKqSECRR45QRwc28


Why is Saban crying he that scared of the Dawgs???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> *CFB World Reacts To Nick Saban’s Appearance On College GameDay*
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thespun.com/more/top-stories/cfb-world-reacts-to-nick-sabans-appearance-on-college-gameday/amp?fbclid=IwAR152lViDWaNUsF65kDcgghDMQoPp3YzETpfStHWeEyWKqSECRR45QRwc28
> 
> ...


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## greendawg (Jan 1, 2022)

bilgerat said:


> View attachment 1126078



They were doing the surrender cobra in the first quarter.  It was like it hit them once they saw the Dawgs live, that they finally understood how big, fast and strong the Dawgs were.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> Imagine how bad GA would  beat Ohio State


Probably by 60.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> Probably by 60.



I’m thinking 63. You know, a 9 TD spread. Or something like that.?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I’m thinking 63. You know, a 9 TD spread. Or something like that.?


With the way I've picked games this year your probably right. I'm sure Im off a few points.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> With the way I've picked games this year your probably right. I'm sure Im off a few points.



I wouldn’t trust my math for 10 cents if I were you. Look at my picks!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2022)

Them dumb southern boys played some foosball yesterday


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2022)




----------

